# Nvidia MX 4000 success stories please

## jonasforssell

Gentlemen,

I just upgraded my graphics card to an Asus V9400-X/TD/64Mb GeForce 4 MX4000 from an old Geforce2

My kernel is an 2.6.5 and I'm using the nvidia driver. I'm running a xfree86 x-server (not x-org)

My system now freezes roughly 30 - 60 seconds after logging in on KDE. The mouse can be moved but nothing else works. I suspect the driver has an issue with my new card.

Are there any of you out there who has an MX4000 card running successfully and if so, what configuration do you have?

Thanks

/Jonas

----------

## Cintra

Not good I'm afraid

I could only get it to work by using 'nv' driver. 

I have just today replaced it with an FX5200, which also is passively cooled, and this works with the latest nvidia drivers perfectly..

mvh

----------

## nukem996

This is a huge problem with all closed source graphics drivers(nvidia and ati) it is heavily discuessed here. NVIDIA and ATI have said nothing about it and currently there is no fix.

----------

## jonasforssell

Thanks for your reply.

I'll upgrade the card tomorrow to an FX5200.

/Jonas

----------

## moocha

You could also try my patched 1.0.6111 driver here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-333781.html

Note: Only makes sense if your kernel is 2.6.8.1 or newer.

----------

## Cintra

 *jonasforssell wrote:*   

> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I'll upgrade the card tomorrow to an FX5200.
> 
> /Jonas

 

I should have mentioned I'm using xorg-x11 and vanilla-sources-2.6.12-rc4..

Mvh

----------

## jonasforssell

Sigh  :Sad: 

Just upgraded to FX5200 and at least I got something going with the nv driver, but the 7174 crashes X.

Configuration:

Kernel 2.6.11-r9

Xorg-X11-4.3.0-r5 ( = X-free86?)

Nvidia-glx and Nvidia-kernel 1.0.7174

What is your version of the nvidia drivers Cintra?

/Jonas

----------

## Cintra

 *jonasforssell wrote:*   

> Sigh 
> 
> Just upgraded to FX5200 and at least I got something going with the nv driver, but the 7174 crashes X.
> 
> Configuration:
> ...

 

```

* media-video/nvidia-glx

     Installed:           1.0.7174-r4

* media-video/nvidia-kernel

     Installed:           1.0.7174

* media-video/nvidia-settings

     Installed:           1.0.7167

* x11-base/xorg-x11

     Installed:           6.8.2-r1

* sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

     Installed:           2.6.12_rc4
```

mvh

Btw Why not https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-158911-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-150.html

----------

## jonasforssell

Finally got a working system now.

Turned out that the latest 7174 didn't like my 2.6.11-r9 kernel.

Took an older nvidia driver from the 6xxx series (latest stable in portage) and it works, but with a twist.

My system feels slow and unresponsive. I have only emerged the Nvidia-kernel and not the -glx yet (this requires an updated xorg)

Is the -glx required for KDE to get a decent acceleration or is the kernel as good as it gets?

Reason for my hesitation of upgrading xorg is that I'm on a dialup. 44MB is a hefty download with a modem.

Thanks

/Jonas

----------

## Cintra

Hei, good to hear you got it partly working, shame about the download situation tho', I remember what it was like with isdn, modem must be a real pain!

Are you sure you have to install xorg-x11 with glx of the same version as nvidia-kernel?

Yes, the kernel and glx make up the accelerated package, i.e. you need both.

In the meantime, without glx you could as well use 'nv'..

Mvh

Edit: you're right, just checked the glx ebuilds and see that (unless I'm mistaken) all but 6111-r1 have the 'xfree deprecated' error message... you could perhaps try that version.

----------

## jonasforssell

Thanks for the tip with the  6111-r1.

It did not like my 2.6.5 kernel so I stop here for the moment.

I'm getting the latest 2005.0 iso from a friend and will use the sources from there to upgrade xorg.

By the way - my slow system turned out to be manly due to that harddrive DMA was not enabled by default for my system in the kernel! 

Thanks for your help so far.

/Jonas

----------

## IWBCMAN

Just for the record there is no particular problem with the NVIDIA MX 4000, AFAIK.  In my experience Nvidia graphics cards of the last several generations are equally well supported by the binary drivers-it's the same driver for all cards. The biggest problem in the last few months with the Nvidia drivers and the Linux kernel have been issues involving the 4k vs. 8k stack option. So if you have a problem getting the driver to work with your card just look for the right combination of Linux kernel and nvida driver-arguably this could be easier-there is no need to change the actual card unless it is defect. It is really easy for people to give in to bitching about the nvidia binary drivers- we all want open source/Free drivers- but the fact is that nvidia does work with the Linux community and does try to track the changes in xorg and the kernel and although this doesn't mitigate how much I wish the drivers where opens source/Free it does mean a lot to me personally to see nvidia engineers on the lkml and xorg mailing lists....

----------

